# Sus500 Tren250



## datulus (Dec 15, 2008)

hello everyone

i have question about these prohormons

is tren or sus good for first time with ph? (i heard that supplements are light?)

i plan to use sus or tren (which one is better? both are estra 4,9 but sus is a bit more expansive) with proteins and gainer, pct with clomid + storm & deca stack, mayby any test booz but i am not sure.

is liver support needed while cycle is going or just some regeneration pills after?


----------



## zombul (Dec 18, 2008)

Sus 500 is looking like one of the best ph's I have seen. I have a thread on it that  i will probably give updates on tomorrow but it is incredible. The Tren is just adding more as sus has the tren in it. The sus is deffinately worth trying and yes it will require pct and protectants for the cycle. As far as the rest of your stack I cant answer.


----------



## datulus (Dec 19, 2008)

i have alredy bought tren 250 from GET and now im collecting the rest of stuff  

Cycle starts in second week of the new year and it will be 4 weeks on tren then 6 weeks on creatine. I will write results on this forum if anyone wants. Cya thx for answer


----------



## vincehaveph8 (Dec 28, 2008)

datulus said:


> i have alredy bought tren 250 from GET and now im collecting the rest of stuff
> 
> Cycle starts in second week of the new year and it will be 4 weeks on tren then 6 weeks on creatine. I will write results on this forum if anyone wants. Cya thx for answer



nice looking foward to your results!


----------



## datulus (Mar 9, 2009)

*Finish*

i ve finished tren 250!

i ve gained not much (less than 5 kilograms) biceps +2,5 centimeters (very nice for me and it wasnt water becouse i didnt lost anything). I was feeling great when i had a workout - muscle pump was incredible!! Now after cycle my muscles are still like thay are made of steel  When i was eating tren i was feel like god it was beautyfull feeling!! estra 4,9 is very good supplement for me and i will try it one more time for sure!


----------



## zombul (Mar 9, 2009)

How were your strength gains?


----------



## datulus (Mar 15, 2009)

+10 kilos on bench press and +15 kilos on shoulders i think its good result


----------



## zombul (Mar 16, 2009)

Not bad but I'v seen better as well but congrats on your success.


----------

